

Value of YC Companies - dlitwin

I read this article about the value of YC companies: http://ycombinator.com/nums.html. The line that jumps out at me is "The combined value of the top 21 companies is $4.7 billion [...] $4.7 billion / 210 = $22.4 million, so the average value of startups we've funded is about $22.4 million." In a similar way, Accel Partners could say something like: "The average value of the past ten companies we funded is about $10 billion", but take away Facebook and perhaps that number drops to 2% of that figure.<p>I am looking to find more discerning statistics about YC-funded companies. The truth of the matter is I am a huge fan of YC and some of the companies that have come out of there. And with 6+ years and 300+ startups that have gone through it, they do have meaningful statistics. This would help those companies that are interested in applying make informed decision on whether YC would be a good fit for it.
======
hoi
Since they are measuring exits, you would need to add companies that closed
into the calculation, as that is a form of 'exit'. Then you can average it,
but to get a better idea, dump the numbers into a standard deviation
calculator and you will get a range between the 2 standard deviation to get a
better idea. This way, it will take into account 'variance'.
<http://easycalculation.com/statistics/standard-deviation.php>

~~~
nandemo
Not exits. From pg's writeup linked above:

> For 18 of the top 21 I used the postmoney valuation of the most recent
> funding round.

~~~
hoi
ok, in that case should also include data of the terminal value of companies
that shut up shop.

------
ig1
Startups are a hit based business, for any angel investor in startups less
than 20% of their investments are going to be responsible for almost all of
the returns. So from a fund/investors point of perspective that's the figure
you want to be looking at.

I did a more indepth analysis of YC at the end of 2009 but obviously it's a
bit out of date now:

[http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator.html)

